# Furry Bug?



## mrsid99 (Jul 6, 2003)

To make a furry white bug .... just shoot fireworks with way too much aperture!


----------



## photobug (Jul 7, 2003)

Furry firefly about to burn out?

Nice shot!   

Jim


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 7, 2003)

If it does burn out that'll make two of us unless you care to join in (or out?) as the case may be?


----------

